# my track layout



## colin h (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey all I am new to this forum. It have not been into slot car for about 30 years. It seems that things have not changed to much. I got this track for my three kids but I think I will be playing with it more than them. It is on a 4x8 table and is about 41 ft. running length. This is my first try at building the track it may change some. as you can see I need a few more pcs. to get it done. I used all the track in the International set plus I will need 10- 15" staights ( 2 will be term. track ), 2- 6" curves, 2- 9" 1/8 curves and 7- 6" straights. I will be using 4 power packs ( one for each lane ), and putting power to opposite side of track as well. It will have computer scoring as well.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Maybe you should buy another Super International set, turn around and sell the cars.....You can get around $15 for each one, giving you $60 back. That way you'll have 2 more terminals, 2 more power packs, extra straights and 6" curves, and all for a little more than what you'd pay for the pieces you originally needed to complete your layout.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh no!!!!!!!!Yet another musician who has crossed over into the world of slot cardom.

Welcome to the board and back to the hobby.

There's a lot of good guys here who can answer any questions you may hve about slots.

Mike


----------



## colin h (Jan 2, 2007)

Can't play a lick. Used to back in the day. That is just anouther one of those things. Just picked up another international set today to get this thing done, I may change the lay out some now that I have extra track. 
I also have a few nitro r/c cars ( on road and off ). I like toys :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome, Colin. It looks like you've got a great spot for that track.

I found http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ to be a great source of information when I got back into this a few years ago. You might visit the Track Layouts section of that site for ideas. He's got quite a few 4x8 layouts and lists the track you would need.

Consider buying some 12" and 15" radius curves to reduce the number of sharp turns. Those 6" radius curves can be tough for kids/rookies to negotiate. There are even some aftermarket 18" radius curves but they're a little more expensive.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## colin h (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks.
I have been on that web site quite a bit it is a good site. 
Here is the finished track. I still have to Get all of the supports done. The supports that are on the track now are just to mock it up. I may change to a flat lay out though be fore I get it all done. My kids didn't have to much problem with the curves on any of the lay outs that you can make from the international plans ( they kicked my a** all week long )


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Your layout looks great. I like the overpasses and you've got enough straights to be able to open it up a few times. The Tomy Formula 1 cars handle those tight turns. Loads of adrenaline after a few laps of side by side racing!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW 30 years and back on the horse gotta love it.

Hey your layout turned out nice, nice use of space and ya gotta love those tomy formulas on that twisty track.

Try not to let the little ones kick your butt too much it makes us old timers look bad but than again I get school'd every once in a while myself.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, better late than never. I was into slots in the 60's and got back into it in the early 90s. Welcome back! You won't believe how it's changed and what's still out there. Great looking layout. It must be tough having band practice now seeing all the equipment stacked in the corner! Welcome aboard! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## colin h (Jan 2, 2007)

OK all, here is the final ( i think ) track b/4 screwing it down. I don't think I could get to much more track in this space. I may open up one more turn though b/4 screwing down. I do not like the guard rail at all, I will have to look around.I know there are a lot of options for this. The track is very fast, the infield is much faster than I thought it would be. It runs counter clockwise


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

colin h said:


> I do not like the guard rail at all, I will have to look around.I know there are a lot of options for this.


Track looks good. I like it. Ditch the guard rails and get some rubber borders from On-Slot. Much nicer. 

GP


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Track looks good. I like it. Ditch the guard rails and get some rubber borders from On-Slot. Much nicer.
> 
> GP



tracks looks great!! i recently bought some rubber borders and it really helps alot and looks good. 

Check my track picture "track almost done" you will see borders there. 

Wes


----------

